# Logistics of sidepipes



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, this may or may not be a stupid question. I'm wondering about the logistics of installing sidepipes on my 350z. My question is just what everyone's opinions are as far as where to place them, whether there is enough ground clearance to do it at all, and what about mounting an aftermarket muffler (where-or could I run straight pipes or would that be too little back pressure)? So, everybody just let me know what you think. My girlfriend is thinking about doing something for me for my birthday and while I want an AEM CAI, I can always put that on myself and it's not as cool as sidepipes would be so I'm thinking about doing these on her dime,  . So, what does everyone think? Thanks!

Fletch


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Due to limited space underneath I don't know if sidepipes is possible. Not with a round pipe, most likely. I've seen low profile wide square-edged pipe used in some applications, but I don't know if it's possible or desirable in yours.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't really understand why you would want to do that, but to each their own. I don't think there would be a whole lot of clearance for it. Also I don't think it would do you any good performance wise, if it didn't hurt your power. IMO you're better off spending the money on a new plenum or exhaust. If you do it post of pics and a review.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You could get Oval piping, but you still might need to cut into the side sills to get it to have enough clearance for everyday driving. Besides that, there is no room for a muffler so you would have to go all the way back to the bumper, then come back... not impossible, but not good for performance.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Ruben said:


> You could get Oval piping, but you still might need to cut into the side sills to get it to have enough clearance for everyday driving. Besides that, there is no room for a muffler so you would have to go all the way back to the bumper, then come back... not impossible, but not good for performance.


Yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking after checking it out. I think the idea came from a little while ago when I was still Fletchspecv and I saw the racing Spec V with fire shooting from the side pipes, :thumbup: . I just think it would be a really cool thing to do to customize my Z. Just like someone else said, they've "never seen it done before." Which was the main thought behind it, but I was wondering about the whole performance thing because that is my main thrust. Maybe someday when I get some custom ground effects I'll pipe out the exhaust to the sides behind the rear wheels. Any ways, thanks for the feedback guys!
Fletch "350Z"


----------

